# PCC (COC) for Singapore (Non Citizen)



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Guys, I have come across that PCC is not being issued to the non citizens for singapore by the singapore government.

Do i need to mention this to DIAC or is there any alternative way to get this?
Did anyone face this kinda issue?

Please help me

Thanks
Abdulzak


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Guys, I have come across that PCC is not being issued to the non citizens for singapore by the singapore government.
> 
> Do i need to mention this to DIAC or is there any alternative way to get this?
> Did anyone face this kinda issue?
> ...


they do provide PCC to non-citizens but they will need the written request from DIAC. DIAC will provide this letter once you have been contacted via email (if not thru migration agent)

Take note Singapore Police will mail the clearance to DIAC directly.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> they do provide PCC to non-citizens but they will need the written request from DIAC. DIAC will provide this letter once you have been contacted via email (if not thru migration agent)
> 
> Take note Singapore Police will mail the clearance to DIAC directly.


Can you guide me my friends been looking fro that as well, he is touch with the clearance department there. Is there any otehr way if yes can you please guide ?


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

noobrex said:


> Can you guide me my friends been looking fro that as well, he is touch with the clearance department there. Is there any otehr way if yes can you please guide ?


There's no other way. You need to wait for the letter from DIAC before SPF can process your COC. DIAC knows this so they will definitely issue the request letter.

Pls refer to SPF website for more details. Bring all your old passports especially if you renewed your passport while working in SG.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

I am foreigner residing in Singapore from last 4 years. What is the procedure to get Singapore COC? Do I need to appeal for it first? Or I can directly go to SPF office as I am staying here in Singapore?

Seniors.. please confirm.

Thanks.


----------



## bubble_boy1981 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am foreigner residing in Singapore from last 4 years. What is the procedure to get Singapore COC? Do I need to appeal for it first? Or I can directly go to SPF office as I am staying here in Singapore?
> 
> ...


Hi Sankar,

Ur status shows that u are waiting for Singapore COC . Would you mind sharing the procedure u followed ? and what documents you provided


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

bubble_boy1981 said:


> Hi Sankar,
> 
> Ur status shows that u are waiting for Singapore COC . Would you mind sharing the procedure u followed ? and what documents you provided


Friend,

Currently I am staying in Singapore, so the procedure is simple. I just filled two application forms and directly went to SPF office and applied. I have provided COC request letter given by CO. They took my finger prints and asked me to come and collect the letter after 3 weeks. If you are not staying in Singapore, then the procedure is slightly different.

Cheers....


----------



## bubble_boy1981 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Friend,
> 
> Currently I am staying in Singapore, so the procedure is simple. I just filled two application forms and directly went to SPF office and applied. I have provided COC request letter given by CO. They took my finger prints and asked me to come and collect the letter after 3 weeks. If you are not staying in Singapore, then the procedure is slightly different.
> 
> Cheers....


Thanks Sankar, I too am currently in Singapore. Just got my invite but i guess i have to wait for CO letter to get the PCC. 

BTW what is the best place to get the medicals done. I see that there are few places in Singapore


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

bubble_boy1981 said:


> Thanks Sankar, I too am currently in Singapore. Just got my invite but i guess i have to wait for CO letter to get the PCC.
> 
> BTW what is the best place to get the medicals done. I see that there are few places in Singapore


Ok, good. For medicals, we went to Sata (SATA CommHealth) and the procedure is simple. Choose the nearest branch to you and take an appointment. They will give you all the details. Cheers....


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Friend,
> 
> Currently I am staying in Singapore, so the procedure is simple. I just filled two application forms and directly went to SPF office and applied. I have provided COC request letter given by CO. They took my finger prints and asked me to come and collect the letter after 3 weeks. If you are not staying in Singapore, then the procedure is slightly different.
> 
> Cheers....



Hi Sankar,

Which SPF office did you approach for COC?. May i know the location.

We cannot apply COC without request letter? Please guide me.

I am awaiting for CO now. You said you have waited 3 weeks, so how long it took for you to get the grant after submitting your COC?

Thanks inadvance for your reply.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

thanich said:


> Hi Sankar,
> 
> Which SPF office did you approach for COC?. May i know the location.
> 
> ...


Friend,

To apply for Singapore COC, you need a request letter from CO. I went to SPF office located at Outram Park. Here is the SPF link. Though the link says COC will not be issued to foreigners, they will issue. Fill up all the necessary applications before you go there. After application, they will take 3 weeks to process your application. If you are in Singapore you can go and collect the letter personally, otherwise they will directly courier to Australian Immigation.

I got the grant on the same day after uploading my PCC.

Hope this helps. Ping me if you have further doubts.

Cheers.....


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Friend,
> 
> To apply for Singapore COC, you need a request letter from CO. I went to SPF office located at Outram Park. Here is the SPF link. Though the link says COC will not be issued to foreigners, they will issue. Fill up all the necessary applications before you go there. After application, they will take 3 weeks to process your application. If you are in Singapore you can go and collect the letter personally, otherwise they will directly courier to Australian Immigation.
> 
> ...


Thanks friend... Thanks for your valuable information. .. If anything I will ping you sure. .


----------



## bubble_boy1981 (Sep 2, 2013)

Can anyone help me ? . I was contacted by my CO. She has attached several files but i cant find a letter requesting a COC from singapore. I only can find a Request Checklist.pdf which specifies that i need a National clearance certificate .

Do i need to ask my CO for a COC request letter specifically ?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

bubble_boy1981 said:


> Can anyone help me ? . I was contacted by my CO. She has attached several files but i cant find a letter requesting a COC from singapore. I only can find a Request Checklist.pdf which specifies that i need a National clearance certificate .
> 
> Do i need to ask my CO for a COC request letter specifically ?


Yes, you do. Please ask your CO to provide a letter namely "CERTIFICATE OF CLEARANCE (COC) FOR SINGAPORE". Then you can approach to Singaporean Police to apply for COC. It takes about 3 weeks.


----------



## bubble_boy1981 (Sep 2, 2013)

hi thanks for the reply 

One more thing. Since i am a non-citizen living in Singapore do i need to fill in a appeal form along with the normal application form ?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

bubble_boy1981 said:


> hi thanks for the reply
> 
> One more thing. Since i am a non-citizen living in Singapore do i need to fill in a appeal form along with the normal application form ?


No, it's not necessary. You go there and they will guide you how to do.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

bubble_boy1981 said:


> hi thanks for the reply
> 
> One more thing. Since i am a non-citizen living in Singapore do i need to fill in a appeal form along with the normal application form ?


Generally co will attacch the appeal template also. ...


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

I had stay and study in Singapore from 1999-2009
Police clearance for last 10 years that mean : 
2004-2009 in Singapore and 
2009-2013 in Australia and 
have to get PCC INdonesia my home country since i stay in between

For non-singapore need to do PCC?

What I did for my visa 485 (2 years ago), since the new rules stated that they did not issue the PCC to non singaporean. I write a statement and go to notary public in my local area (Perth area) to get stamp that stated what I was written is the truth. I still been granted visa 485 that time.

So, *is this after invitation or before invitation we have to ask CO* to give us form to do PCC for Singapore?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

zeroman said:


> I had stay and study in Singapore from 1999-2009
> Police clearance for last 10 years that mean :
> 2004-2009 in Singapore and
> 2009-2013 in Australia and
> ...


Once after your CO allocated . CO will ask for your PCC. IF they dont you can ask them send a request letter for singapore COC. With this letter you can apply for singapore COC.

I have heard from some people from this forum have got their COC without request letter also.. I guess it is Ganda.. 

Try to contact her. She can guide you for getting COC without request letter.


----------



## bubble_boy1981 (Sep 2, 2013)

I asked my CO a letter requesting a COC yesterday and it was sent today along with a appeal letter. So requesting a letter should not take long


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

bubble_boy1981 said:


> I asked my CO a letter requesting a COC yesterday and it was sent today along with a appeal letter. So requesting a letter should not take long


same for me also...


----------



## bubble_boy1981 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks all for your wonderful support. I got my GRANT 1 day after uploading my Singapore COC


----------



## Rambo911 (May 30, 2014)

Hi,

I am a Singapore PR applying for Australian partner visa. I am back in India now. Having lived in Singapore for the last 7 years I need Singapore COC.

My CO asked me for a Character Requirement - Police Certificate in Request Checklist and Request PDF form. Should I ask them to send me a letter asking for Singapore COC? 

Then should I mail SPF and wait for them to send me the list of forms to be filled OR can I directly fill the pdf available on this website spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm and the rest of the docs and post it to them?

Kindly help!


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Rambo911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Singapore PR applying for Australian partner visa. I am back in India now. Having lived in Singapore for the last 7 years I need Singapore COC.
> 
> ...


Yes .. that is how it works....


----------



## Rambo911 (May 30, 2014)

thanich said:


> Yes .. that is how it works....


Thank you thanich. I mailed my Case officer saying kindly mail me asking for Singapore COC. Once CO replies I should mail SPF and wait for them to send me the documents is it?


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have read on this forum that for Singapore pcc we submit the visa application summary print along with the form and passport copy and we donot need to wait for the CO or send request letter.

Just wanted to reconfirm the info as I need to apply for the Singapore COC

THANKS


----------



## sagarvb (Dec 23, 2014)

*PCC Requirement for SG PR*

Any news on this, I am waiting for CO allocation and want to see if I Can go to Singapore Police with EOI invitation for getting this letter to upload. everything else I have uploaded.

Thanks,


----------



## Aksh (Oct 29, 2014)

Acknowledgement letter from immigration department is sufficient to get Singapore PCC.Invitation letter and application summary are not required.


----------

